

Ask HN: A Hacker Videos site (a place for intellectually stimulating videos)? - staunch

I love stuff like TED/Google tech talks. Is there any place to find videos <i>like</i> these? What I really want is a video-link version of Hacker News. A site I can always go when I want to find something fascinating to watch. Anything like this exist?<p><i></i>UPDATE:<i></i> Just found: http://www.reddit.com/r/lectures/ which looks good, but lectures alone is not really what I'm looking for.
======
rms
Not necessarily intellectual, but at least it's all non-fiction, mostly rips
of History Channel and BBC programs and such.

<http://bestdocumentaries.blogspot.com/>

------
slater
Maybe try <http://www.scivee.tv>, which touts itself as "provid[ing] community
tools for researchers of all levels to share their science, connect with their
peers, and respond to scientific data. Researchers can see and hear scientists
describe their scientific research, join specific interest communities,
participate in scientific discussions, and create a comprehensive multimedia
representation of their own research."

------
agentbleu
some good stuff here <http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/theater/>

